# UK Expat possible move to Pune



## Binky (Sep 12, 2013)

Recently had the opportunity to think about moving for a few years to Pune for a new position. Never lived there and am desperatly seeking advice on what a UK expat salary would be to live comfortabley, have membership to clubs, eat out once a week, etc. Company will pay for accomodation, half bills, school fees and driver. I need to be able to earn enough to live, play and save. I am moving into a management position out there and so would appreciate what others think would be acceptable to earn as a UK salary to be able to do all of the above and travel once or twice year either around India or other places. Thank you in advance for your response.


----------



## tyson22 (Sep 3, 2013)

50,000-60,000 INR is more than sufficient.


----------



## Totalloss (Feb 25, 2013)

Pune isn't an expensive city compared to Mumbai. Anything about 50k INR will be good enough to have an enjoyable life.


----------



## Princess B (Jan 10, 2014)

i think id beg to differ..
50-60K is enough to lead the kind of life you want but with 0 savings.

A good amount would be a minimum of 80k.

Also education in international schools may br expensive, in that case anything around 100,000


----------

